
This one is for the users (Google Voice) - kelukelugames
https://plus.google.com/u/1/+AlexWiesen/posts/EEVjRbbKz65?sfc=false
======
donclark
The title for the article is their hope for the product, not the reality. The
comments tell a different story.

